# How Many Youtube Channels Are You Subscribed To?



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Personally, as of right now, I'm subscribed to 219.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Not too many. I do have my own that goes with my blog: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGTwFlYoMtFX4EgcGv9-0lQ


----------



## ItisI (Apr 2, 2015)

<10

My focus is news, exercise (weight lifting) and ballroom dance.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm subscribed to 181 and it used to be more, I think. idk, at some point, I randomly started to lose subscribitions and only started to notice it when I went to the channels in question... YouTube is doing weird things.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

4

Say Happy Birthday to @GIA Diamonds !!!


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Tsubaki said:


> I'm subscribed to 181 and it used to be more, I think. idk, at some point, I randomly started to lose subscribitions and only started to notice it when I went to the channels in question... YouTube is doing weird things.


I noticed the very same thing, actually. I think it happened about a year ago, maybe, but yeah, I was forcibly unsubscribed from tons of channels for no reason.


----------



## astrolamb (Dec 14, 2015)

70. I only consistently watch like 5 of them though


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

0 subscriptions. I don't usually even log on to YouTube, unless I'm using an app on my tablet. But I mostly watch music videos or movie trailers anyway, when I feel like it. I just search and surf on YT and there's no real pattern.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

326, I watch quite a lot of videos...


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

8. How do you guys keep up with more than 50 channels?


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Stultum said:


> 8. How do you guys keep up with more than 50 channels?


I'm guessing they don't. They watch a few at a time until other channels pique their interest and basically the other channels go on the back burner.


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

PowerShell said:


> I'm guessing they don't. They watch a few at a time until other channels pique their interest and basically the other channels go on the back burner.


 I actively keep track with that many channels, mostly because if someone posts too often or doesn't make interesting enough content for me to watch it regularly I unsubscribe immediately.


----------



## SimplyRivers (Sep 5, 2015)

184 channels, but I need to unsubscribe to a lot. Plus, they don't really work anymore. I have to go to the channel to now most of the time.


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

26-75 subscriptions


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Stultum said:


> 8. How do you guys keep up with more than 50 channels?


I watch channels according to my interests. So, for example, I'm subscribed to a bunch of university and lecture youtube channels which I look at when I'm interested in educational material. I'm also subscribed to a whole lot of music curators, so I explore those channels when I want to discover more music that I'm interested in. Sometimes I watch gaming commentators when I'm not really interested in learning and need more of an intellectual break. I never consistently watch any. It always varies according to my current interests and mood. ^^


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

As of right now, 87.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Holy shit I just checked mine...It's a little embarrassing. 


* *




You ready? 
* *




You sure?
* *




are you really, really, _really_ sure?
* *




On a scale of 1-10...
* *




Okay, okay, brace yourself....
* *




397 Subscriptions


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

20. I only log on to Youtube occasionally.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

90. There are a lot of these channels that I don't watch anymore or that I never actually watched a lot though.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Depends really. Some channels may be inactive, or you rarely watch their videos.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

Better question, how many youtube channels do you have? Answer: 4 active youtube channels plus 1 active vimeo account.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JR CreativeGenius said:


> Better question, how many youtube channels do you have? Answer: 4 active youtube channels plus 1 active vimeo account.


1 active youtube channels but thinking of doing multiple ones. So how is Vimeo working out for you. Ironically, I just started looking into that platform yesterday.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> 1 active youtube channels but thinking of doing multiple ones. So how is Vimeo working out for you. Ironically, I just started looking into that platform yesterday.


My vimeo account is actually older than all my youtube accounts and I really like it. Vimeo has a much more serious and artistic feel than youtube. Youtube is probably more fun in that it seems like it is much easier to get comments and views and such. I like having both though because once I start improving th equality of my videos and short films then I can probably get more active on vimeo. The stuff I have so far is better suited for youtube since it was meant for the viewing of everyone in my grade. I'm transtioning back to using Vimeo though because I think I learned enough to get onto my serious short films that I really want to make. I still want to use youtube for the views of course and that's why I have so many youtube channels for my different audiences that I don't really have yet but I will have once I get a bit more time to create. I really reccomend Vimeo though.


----------



## willowglass (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm not subscribed to any. I don't log on either. I just google whatever I'm interested in. I think the younger generations might be more inclined to subscribe to more, unless some from the older generations had a reason to be on there? I'm in my late 20's. So idk. It'd be interesting to know how old the people are that have a lot or have none or a few. Some of the comments & arguments I see on those things, I don't _want_ to get involved. lol.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

JR CreativeGenius said:


> My vimeo account is actually older than all my youtube accounts and I really like it. Vimeo has a much more serious and artistic feel than youtube. Youtube is probably more fun in that it seems like it is much easier to get comments and views and such. I like having both though because once I start improving th equality of my videos and short films then I can probably get more active on vimeo. The stuff I have so far is better suited for youtube since it was meant for the viewing of everyone in my grade. I'm transtioning back to using Vimeo though because I think I learned enough to get onto my serious short films that I really want to make. I still want to use youtube for the views of course and that's why I have so many youtube channels for my different audiences that I don't really have yet but I will have once I get a bit more time to create. I really reccomend Vimeo though.


What are your channels? Mine is impulsivetravelerguy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGTwFlYoMtFX4EgcGv9-0lQ


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

81 channels but I don't even watch a lot of them anymore, and only consistently watch around 5 and a few others every now and then I'll just go on a bit of a spree and watch bunch of vids to catch up but even that's rare.

Actually need to go through and delete lot of them.


----------



## TheFriendlyCyclist (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm subscribed to about 50 channels, and the number grows weekly.


----------



## JR CreativeGenius (Dec 2, 2015)

PowerShell said:


> What are your channels? Mine is impulsivetravelerguy: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGTwFlYoMtFX4EgcGv9-0lQ


This is in order from oldest to newest.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Vimeo = https://vimeo.com/jonrobertcorasanti

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Juan-Roberto Youtube = https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxFFApY_UKjRhdmiCYXEhIQ

(This is my popular youtube channel that basically everyone in my school watches.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

JR English Yotuube Channel = https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCX3j3S_SJoBY0PlS-C-loNQ

(This youtube channel is for my english class and I only have one video on here but more are coming soon and I'm in the process of making them.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

JR Philosphy = https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4mfrj0gI-yUABOKCuykkoA

(This is my philosphy channel and I only have one video on it but I am currently working a a secodn determinism and the lack of free will video and it will actually be a video this time.)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Jon-Robert Soundtracks = https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmuwUMNHFEiJVoUYKsaz8Lg

(This channel has no videos yet but I'm making some soon. I'm actually going to try to make it one of my most popular channels becuase I can make pretty good soundtracks.)


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Those are all my channels!

I will subscribe to your channel with all 4 channels!


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

Clyme said:


> Personally, as of right now, I'm subscribed to 219.


I too am subscribed to an unhealthy number of 183


----------



## JechtSpencer (Jan 18, 2016)

It feels like such a waste of good information being subscribed to so many channels. I look at who is the BEST in their chosen field and follow them. There is a lot of crap out there on the internet and anything more than 12 subscribed channels just seems like overkill.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

One, and I'm thinking of unsubscribing.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

6 or 7?


----------

